
Welcome to 2030. I own nothing, have no privacy, and life has never been better - walterbell
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/11/shopping-i-can-t-really-remember-what-that-is/
======
anotheryou
If you own nothing and don't even make choices about where a service comes
from, you will loose ownership over your brain.

Without free will, you have to be lucky that keeping you happy will still
serve some purpose...

